# This really sucks!



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Hunted of this farm for 20 years in adams county and found out today he leased it to an outfitter and with the lease he can't give permission to hunt so i lost my only place to hunt.For 20 years i've respected his land,didn't trash it,didn't drive through fields like others,didn't spook his livestock always stopped to talk but $4000.00 won out.I can't blame him,farming is tough and the money helps but now my new tree stand is useless and so are the trail cams.Don't dare take them on public land which is the only option for now.I under stand but it still sucks!!


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

Hunting is a rich man's sport...might as well sell those cameras and join the rest of us on public land...I feel for ya, man.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I understand Pike and Adams counties are overrun with companies leasing out farms, I am suprised your guy got 4k, that seems like a whole lotta money for the chance to hunt a dozen or so guys on there. Thought I read the going rate was like $1000 per 150 acres or something like that, I doubt your spot was 600 acres was it?? Does anyone know the going rate? I do feel for you though as the steelheaders are dealing with the same problems up north, guides buying up private access and running all others out of access that while wasnt public, landowners were not atively chasing folks out, but the guides are there on the water everyday running folks off, its a shame, I do know the DNR has watched this heavily for the last few years and have threateded many times to quit stocking said streams if the private access far outruns the Public acess, Look at Green springs, was the states top produing inland trout stream, after all the access was turned off to the public, the state quit stocking it, basically calling the bluff of the private land controllers who were starting to charge enormous amounts to catch state stocked fish. I see this about to happen on the steelie streams. 

Salmonid


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Well with everything being as it is now money tight and people not spending as they did before, it's just the times. Be glad you had it for as long as you did. This is what happen in southeastern Pa. All the great private areas were being leased by clubs for their members own use. Public land is a pain and they wonder why they are losing more hunters every year. I do not know how many times I have gone in and setup way before sun up and have other hunters come in right at day break to ruin the setup. I found it is best to sit tight and let the ones that do not know what they are doing drive them to you.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Stampede,

Maybe, just maybe had you been giving some value back to the farmer for 20 years he wouldn't have leased it to someone else.

For 20 years you did nothing wrong, but you also provided no value to the farmer. It is costly to keep a farm running. maybe you should have been paying him some money every year for 20 years to help him with the taxes.

Maybe had you given him the money that you used for new treestands and cameras you might still have access to his land. Some farmers are growing weary of financially supporting hunters recreation time.

If you hunted there for 20 years and he leased it without even discussing it with you first then you obviously viewed your good relationship with the farmer differently than he did.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

From talking to farmers and other land owners around here the going rate was $10 to $20 an acre. But as land gets more and more looks from people
further away that price is going up.

Also (around here) the coal industry has been ramping up not to mention the natural gas people have been contacting all land owners too.

I'm happy that the farmers and land owners will be cashing in on this boon but I'm sure things for us hunters will change and not for the better.

Hunt and enjoy things while you can things are changing fast.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

New York State has had the Leasing issue (problem) for many years. It's a sign of the times my friends. It all starts with $$$ - and $$$ talks!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I feel for you,we are in morgan cty and lots of private land is being leased now.
We have lost several areas to leasing already,and they are trying to lease
more.Well at least we have a lot of public hunting but no one likes to loose a private area.Good luck.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

He ownes 3 farms which two of them are joined and the 3rd is a half mlle away.And maybe,just maybe you don't know the way it is.I have offered to pay to hunt on the small area i hunted on but he always said i don't need to pay him.And what could i pay to compare with an outfitter who wants the all the property.The terms were all the property and no one is allowed to hunt except through them.And why would he discuss it with me,it's his property.I have given back by helping out ,it's not like i just get hunting permission and leave, and him financially supporting my recreational time,come on.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Stampede said:


> .And maybe,just maybe you don't know the way it is..


You're right, Sorry


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome to the club.

$$$$$$ TALKS, El' Toro Poo Poo walks.


Thats the way it goes. This has happened to me 5 X in the last 25 years.

Anger was the first mind set, then---------------------

I have resigned myself to that fact & accept it. 

If I had the $$ it would have been different. But I don't,

Nik,


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I think we have been fortunate here in Ohio that this has not happened at the pace it has in other states such as Illinois, Iowa, etc.....

We get a little something at permission slip time, such as a nice whole ham, help with some projects, etc...I once had a drake woodie that I shot on a property mounted for the guy. Little things can add up but money helps pay the bills and hunting is now big business. I could not afford to pay a lease right now and don't see it any time in the future.

You could perhaps join up with a few buddies that can be trusted, set up the rules before hand, and pool some money and lease a place? Go back next summer and maybe the outfitter will have done something that turns the owner off. Keep up the relationship and maybe you'll make it back on the place.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Sounds like a repeat of what happened in Europe many years ago, it is becoming a sport for the wealthy. Enjoy it while you can, your grandchildren will only get to hear the stories of what once was.


----------

